# Best way to remove decals



## takethegoat (Jul 12, 2009)

i want to remove the pontiac decal of the back of my 06 goat, was wondering what the best/safest way to do this way. thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

takethegoat said:


> i want to remove the pontiac decal of the back of my 06 goat, was wondering what the best/safest way to do this way. thanks!


It is just attached via double sided tape. I took mine off easy. Use a heat gun to warm the glue. Then I used dental floss to pop it lose. Keep in mind that it does have tabs on the inside of the trunk lid. You will have to remove the inside liner and push it out from the trunk once it is lose. Once you remove it, your trunklid will have 2 small holes. I painted my black and then rubber cemented it back on.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I think he means the dealer decal, not the emblem. Just peel it off, and use some rubbing alcohol to get and residue from the adhesive off.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

If you are talking about the stock Pontiac sign or 6.0 on the trunk, just use floss loke me and it will come off w/o heat. use some rubbing ach and get any left over sticky


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

StangStalker said:


> I think he means the dealer decal, not the emblem. Just peel it off, and use some rubbing alcohol to get and residue from the adhesive off.


I used a blow dryer and while the adheasive was still warm was able to rub it all off with my fingers easily. Either way. It is a very easy project. Maybe 15 minutes to do it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> If you are talking about the stock Pontiac sign or 6.0 on the trunk, just use floss loke me and it will come off w/o heat. use some rubbing ach and get any left over sticky


:agree
I used fishing line on mine. The Pontac emblem has holes behind it, I found out after I removed it.


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

this is prolly common sense, which i lack sometimes, but when you're using the heat gun make sure you don't get too close for a period of time. i did it on my bike and screwed up my paint job. just throwing that out there.


----------

